
'Forever chemicals' found in seafood, meats and chocolate cake, FDA says - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/03/chemicals-seafood-meat-chocolate-cake-pfas-fda-report
======
marmadukester39
I wish I had a tricorder to check my food for this stuff.

